# Book Review " Hand Carving Your Own Walking Sticks"



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Even though I have knowledge of much of what is in this book do to my years of making sticks, I found this book to be a good addition to my library of books on making sticks. The type of wood used may vary depending on what you have access to but the process will apply. The book is 72 pages about 68 of which cover the work.
The first part of the book, Getting Started, give good basic information on finding blanks for these projects., carving tools. Wood grains, finishing and ways to hold your work.
Then it offers 3 sick projects with brief but detail step by step instructions and pictures.
Then it give you 12 more projects with a brief description and suggested materials list as well as a few pictures and patterns on each of the projects.
It is a book I would recommend to those getting started. A reference book for us who have done some sticks.

I got it on amazon.


----------

